# Applicazioni Menu Gnome

## scry83

Ciao a tutti!

volevo esporvi un mio problma che non riesco a risolvere:

quando installo un pacchetto con il comanda emerge gnome non mi crea l'applicazione!devo aggiungerla a mano!!

qualcuno di voi ha una soluzione?

Grazie in anticipo!!!

----------

## marziods

 *scry83 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> volevo esporvi un mio problma che non riesco a risolvere:
> 
> quando installo un pacchetto con il comanda emerge gnome non mi crea l'applicazione!devo aggiungerla a mano!!
> ...

 

dove non l'aggiunge? sul panel? o dentro i vari menu?

hai installato tutti i pacchetti di gnome?

mandi

----------

## scry83

 *marziods wrote:*   

>  *scry83 wrote:*   Ciao a tutti!
> 
> volevo esporvi un mio problma che non riesco a risolvere:
> 
> quando installo un pacchetto con il comanda emerge gnome non mi crea l'applicazione!devo aggiungerla a mano!!
> ...

 

dentro i vari menu!

i pachetti ci sono tutti!

----------

## bi-andrea

se digiti

```
emrege -s gnome
```

ti fa la lista dei pacchetti installati, per me non hai installato qualcosa tipo gnome-session o gnome-panel.

Come lanci X dal ranlevel 3 o 5

----------

## Onip

i launcher delle applicazioni sono file di testo dall'estensione .desktop e si trovano, a livello di sistema, nella directory /usr/share/applications/. Controlla che ci sia e che contenga i file dei pacchetti che hai installato e, soprattutto, che sia leggibile dal tuo utente.

A me puzza di un problema di gruppi e\o permessi

----------

## scry83

 *Onip wrote:*   

> i launcher delle applicazioni sono file di testo dall'estensione .desktop e si trovano, a livello di sistema, nella directory /usr/share/applications/. Controlla che ci sia e che contenga i file dei pacchetti che hai installato e, soprattutto, che sia leggibile dal tuo utente.
> 
> A me puzza di un problema di gruppi e\o permessi

 

allora...nella cartella che dici ci sono tutti i file con .desktop e infatti manca propio quella che serve a me!avidemux! a questo punto potrei crearlo a mano dal menu gnome...

le altre applicazioni alla fine me li ha creati e sono presenti nel menu!

è strano che per alcuni crea il launcher e per altri no...

i pachetti gnome panel e session sono presenti! 

P.S:anche per amuleadu non mi ha creato il launcher

----------

## Onip

quello di avidemux è un discorso completamente diverso.

Da me il file viene creato (hai la use gtk attiva vero?) e si chiama avidemux2-gtk.desktop. Il problema è che viene creato con un errore al suo interno (da parecchie versioni pure) per cui il menu di gnome non lo riconosce. Aprilo da root con un editor di testo e cerca la riga con, se non ricordo male, la stringa $e (o comunque qualcosa di simile) e rimuovila. Vedrai che avidemux sarà presente nel menu.

C'era un bug report aperto una volta per questo problema, non so sinceramente che fine abbia fatto.

per amule adunanza non so proprio aiutarti

----------

